# meeting FOB tonite



## melly4390

well he said we should talk, i havnt seen him for about 3 months after he told me he never wanted any thing to do with me or the baby and i had trapped him, used him as a sperm doner and that he didnt even think he was the FOB :cry: i have no idea wot he wants to talk about really but im thinking that he has only come back because im having a boy and out of his 5 previous children only one is a boy and he hardly sees him well its just started that he sees him for 3 hrs every two weeks. Im pretty sure that if i was havin a girl nothing wud have changed and i wud still be on my own doin my own thing. he said in a text last nite how do i feel about him and do i ever think about us workin it out and gettin back together so im thinkin that this is poss were this meeting is goin but im not sure :shrug:. i guess i will have to wait and see im not sure how i feel he hurt me sooooo bad with just the im not the dad comment never mind anything else i was with him 24hrs aday when i wasnt at work so short of sleeping with one of the blokes at work i can safely say he is the dad lol, i loved him so much and wud have never cheated on him :nope: why ladies is life not simple :cry::cry:


----------



## MummyJade

Sadly life is never simple...

I hope all well tonight, do not let him upset you.. and if in anyway you dont feel comfortable or don't like what he is saying leave.. 

massive hugs x


----------



## teal

Good luck tonight :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Hope it went well. x


----------



## MummyJade

Hope all went well...
x


----------



## Laura2919

Only just seen this. 

Hope it went well.


----------



## melly4390

well im suprised to say it did go well very well:thumbup: he said he was sorry and he knew he had been a arse and we just talked about anything and everything it was like he was back before all the stress he had in his life, he does want to give it another go and im thinkin i wud like to try but have told him we need to take it slow i dont want to rush into things with my hormones just to regret it later on. 
another bit of gud news i got is that i was offered a house so i will be out of my mums at last as that didnt help our relaitionship either thinigs where not gud with him and mum so when im in my own house we will be able to do as we please and hopefully sort things out properly :happydance::happydance: but as i say it is goin to be a slow thing he has to win the trust back of my daughter 1st as she was hurt when he left so he will be comin round just as friends and we will all do things together in that way till i feel its the rite time. xxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Well lets hope it works out. I think you really need to tread carefully cos I'm not sure his intentions are good. 
3 months without you and then he thinks he can just change his mind? 

If it was me I wouldnt pay him any mind, you deserve better but if your going to try and make things work make sure your fully aware of what your getting into.


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Laura2919 said:


> Well lets hope it works out. I think you really need to tread carefully cos I'm not sure his intentions are good.
> 3 months without you and then he thinks he can just change his mind?
> 
> If it was me I wouldnt pay him any mind, you deserve better but if your going to try and make things work make sure your fully aware of what your getting into.

I agree! Be careful and make him fight for it. If he's genuine he'll give all he's got. But, I do hope it was just a phase of being a total asshole, and he's grown out of it for good. Good luck :]


----------



## melly4390

ty guys :) i have said to him that its not goin to be a case of just picking up where we left off, it is goin to be a slow thing i have a wall and its goin to take some climbing over on his part but i hope we will get there xx


----------



## Lemonflower

Good luck hunni !!

FOB left me at 13 weeks and even though sometimes I hope he will come back and we can then "be a family" I know deep down it is not the right thing and will only make me happy short term before his true colours show again.
Like these ladies say just be very careful and take care.

You said yourself:

_"im having a boy and out of his 5 previous children only one is a boy and he hardly sees him well its just started that he sees him for 3 hrs every two weeks. Im pretty sure that if i was havin a girl nothing wud have changed and i wud still be on my own doin my own thing"._

It's a touchy subject in this forum about putting the father on the BC but it's something to consider yes or no to as it gives him equal PR rights. Also consider whether LO takes your surname or his as it will be harder changing LO's name back to yours if things do not work out.

Wishing you, your LO and FOB all the best. Sometimes people can change.... I personally don't think they can. 
Sorry if I sound negative. Like I said I know the pain, loneliness and how scary it is being pregnant and alone and I dream of FOB coming back but then I think - what have you been doing 3 months while i've been carrying your baby and sobbing most days.

xxxx


----------

